
Silicon Valley’s Unchecked Arrogance - jaoued
https://medium.com/the-development-set/silicon-valley-s-unchecked-arrogance-d86cbb8db52#.sd0agldqx
======
rdlecler1
Entrepreneurs may only solve problems that they understand, but VCs only fund
entrepreneurs they understand. There is far more monoculture around investment
than entrepreneurs. The biggest challenge is access to capital. while
entrepreneurs are trying to create the next snapchat there are entrepreneurs
who are trying to create driverless tractors, but one group is going to have a
far easier time accessing capital so you see survivor bias.

Non-standard areas need to show returns to investors, but that's hard when
they don't have access to capital. So the story goes that only certain kinds
of investments are VC backable. We're starting to see some shift in the food
and ag space, but it's slow.

When we look back ten years from now we'll realize that a few sectors were
over invested in, but overall we mere massively underinvesting in innovation.

